# Mathews DXT: Evaluation



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

Love it and I am not even a Mathews guy. Short, lightweight, shock free...it is a real shooter!


----------



## rut n strut (Apr 12, 2005)

Shot it yesterday. Short, light, very minimal vibration. Nice Bow.


----------



## Ol 5 Beards (Nov 29, 2007)

*Nice*

I shot the DXT last week. Walked in shot 15 arrows all of which were in the sweet spot. No shock, lite, smooth draw . I liked everything about it, will be getting one before spring turkey season. I am kind of a Mathews fan though.:wav:


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

what does dxt stand for


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

Drenalin XT, I shot it and loved it and I have a Drenalin it is so smooth, shock free, and lightweight its amazing it is going to be the best treestand/groundblind bow of 08. IMHO of course


----------



## dustinw58 (Oct 2, 2006)

Shoot it a couple of weeks ago. Really liked it. I'll be making the switch from Hoyt to Mathews this year.


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

I shot the dxt this week. I liked it, it was smooth, lightweight and had no hand shock. It wasn't a big enough improvement for me to part with my switchback xt to buy a dxt though.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (Oct 5, 2004)

bulldog18 said:


> I shot the dxt this week. I liked it, it was smooth, lightweight and had no hand shock. It wasn't a big enough improvement for me to part with my switchback xt to buy a dxt though.


I wasn't crazy about it. I think the draw cycle of the XT is smoother and doesn't require as much effort. Other than that it's the usual Mathews quality bow. I currently shoot a SB and wanted a shorter ATA bow. I'll probably go with the XT instead of the DXT.


----------



## naturesfly (Sep 29, 2007)

*dxt*

It kinda sucks that I cant shoot it, i have a 26 inch draw so there will be no trying it out first. Had a q2 back in 2000 when it came out. I HATED that bow and went to my hoyt in 2005. Killed more deer with it than I could have imagined. This year though I want a 70lb bow and something somewhat fast. Debating between the Katera and the DXT. Katera is fast but heavy, the DXT only 10fps behind the Katera but love the 28 ata and lightweight. Ill prolly go mathews this year, what do you think?


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

naturesfly said:


> Katera is fast but heavy, the DXT only 10fps behind the Katera but love the 28 ata and lightweight. Ill prolly go mathews this year, what do you think?


Even though the IBO "rating" is only 10 fps, the actual speeds will be much different...FYI!


----------



## naturesfly (Sep 29, 2007)

how much slower will the dxt be from the katera in your opinion? your thoughts


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

naturesfly said:


> how much slower will the dxt be from the katera in your opinion? your thoughts


If you shoot a DXT with a heavier arrow and get per se 260 FPS, a Katera will will get you per se 270 FPS. Not a huge difference, really. The Katera has a 6" Brace while the DXT has 7", which amounts to the 10 FPS approximate difference.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

as most of you know i do not like mathews because they just didn't shoot well for me when i shot them. BUT the dxt was a nice shooting bow. lightweight, quiet and relatively fast for a single cam. i thought the draw had a bit more of a hump than what i expected being it a mathews but other than that i really liked the way the bow shot. the was a little play in the valley before hitting a quite solid backwall. i personally liked the way the dren ld shot and if i were to get another one it would be that. overall i don't think they will sell much more dren xt that they did the original dren this year but that is just my prediction. many will like the short bow for tight situations.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

There will be more than a 10 fps difference between the Katera and the DXT! I can't speak from exact numbers, but I can guarantee it will be at least 20 fps and most likely closer to 30 fps difference. You CAN not compare RATED number and actual numbers. Generally, Mathews bows will never get their IBO speeds and Hoyts generally get over their IBO speeds. My Vulcan (rated at 325 fps @ 30") @ 28" was getting 317 fps. At 30" it would actually get over 330 fps. A Mathews Switchback rated at 320 fps was only getting 288 fps at exactly the same draw length 28". With a 30" draw that same SB would only get about 305-310 fps...about 25 fps difference at the same specs and same draw even though they were only RATED 5 fps different.


----------



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

I do NOT own a Mathews bow, but I've chrnon'ed three of them: a SB, XT, and Drenalin and all of them were FAST! Extremely close to IBO, even though my main interest was the speed of heavy hunting arrows (425 to 525 grns). The speeds were obtained at my DL, 29", and I was VERY impressed w/all three of them. I've got ALL the #'s in my log book, along w/the #'s for my bows. 

For the record, I own a Ross 334, Cardiac, and a Hoyt Ultra Elite and am planning on getting another target bow (Hoyt UE/Pro E/Ultratec/etc or a Mathews target something).


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

Crusher said:


> There will be more than a 10 fps difference between the Katera and the DXT! I can't speak from exact numbers, but I can guarantee it will be at least 20 fps and most likely closer to 30 fps difference. You CAN not compare RATED number and actual numbers. Generally, Mathews bows will never get their IBO speeds and Hoyts generally get over their IBO speeds. My Vulcan (rated at 325 fps @ 30") @ 28" was getting 317 fps. At 30" it would actually get over 330 fps. A Mathews Switchback rated at 320 fps was only getting 288 fps at exactly the same draw length 28". With a 30" draw that same SB would only get about 305-310 fps...about 25 fps difference at the same specs and same draw even though they were only RATED 5 fps different.


This is probably the dumbest thing I have read. 

First of all the Switchback is not 320 IBO....

Second if you WERE getting those numbers the chrono was off or they were not set up the same. I have a Drenalin and a Vulcan and the Vulcan is EXACTLY 5 fps faster than my Drenalin which is what it is supposed to be. They are set up to the exact same draw length (29" AMO) and have the same draw weight (71#), I have G5 meta peeps in both with a small d-loop and nothing else on the string. The Drenalin would actually be about 5fps faster than the Vulcan if they had equal brace heights.

The Vulcan is a GREAT bow but there is no way its getting those speeds unless you have the poundage cranked up to 75-76#. Both bows hit IBO #s and you can't go wrong with either one.

My guess is that the DXT will be within 2-4 fps of the Vulcan and about 6-8 fps slower than the Katera when they are set up the same....

I see you are on the Hoyt shooting staff so Im sure you try to push there bows but just be honest and let the bows do the talking....

My only compaint about the DXT is I wish it had a rear stabilizer hole. Otherwise, its about the perfect groundblind/tree stand bow. Fast, quiet, 7" BH, smooth, and once again a quality Mathews product.


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

Crusher said:


> There will be more than a 10 fps difference between the Katera and the DXT! I can't speak from exact numbers, *but I can guarantee it will be at least 20 fps and most likely closer to 30 fps difference.* You CAN not compare RATED number and actual numbers. Generally, Mathews bows will never get their IBO speeds and Hoyts generally get over their IBO speeds. My Vulcan (rated at 325 fps @ 30") @ 28" was getting 317 fps. At 30" it would actually get over 330 fps. A Mathews Switchback rated at 320 fps was only getting 288 fps at exactly the same draw length 28". With a 30" draw that same SB would only get about 305-310 fps...about 25 fps difference at the same specs and same draw even though they were only RATED 5 fps different.


If I can't get a DXT to shoot within 20 fps of a Katera at the same DL and poundage I will buy you a new Katera and if it does you buy me a new DXT or Katera (my choice :tongue: ). Wanna make that bet? After all you can guarantee it so you have no worries....


----------



## Mathews07 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Mathews DXT*

I shot it yesterday and loved it. Needless to say I'm putting down the hoyt and going to the Mathews.


----------



## KJ-hunter (Oct 11, 2007)

*Dtx*

Nice bow, very light and smooth. The ATA is a little short for me and no rear stabilizer hole are my only dislikes. Overall good bow for hunting, especially in a ground blind.


----------



## artomcaller (Aug 29, 2006)

I shot it yesterday and I liked it. I liked the feel, the wieght and lack of vibration. I may have to get one after CHRISTmas.


----------



## romeocadet08 (Dec 3, 2007)

I have already ordered the bow before i posted the thread. I was just wanting to see what every had to say about it. i know that not everyone is a mathews guy. I am not either. matter of fact, i am brand new to the bow hunting game. i went into the buying process as open minded and ready to try anything. i shot bow-tech, mathews, hoyt, diamond, and pse. Out of all the product lines i have decided mathews. 

When i shot the dxt it was slinging em between 306-318 fps. according to the chronograph. i was shooting three different grained arrows. the dxt i was shooting had a 28" DL and was set at 72 lbs....my dxt will have a DL of 29 1/2"....so needless to say i will be able to get more speed out of it, correct?

anyways, thanks for the replies guys and happy hunting


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

Shot the DXT and the DLD, both are smooth to draw and light. For some odd reason I don't shoot short axle to axle bows that well so I went for the DLD. I have always been a HOYT guy for targets but when it comes to hunting Mathews has my vote on this one.


----------



## naturesfly (Sep 29, 2007)

*had me worried on speed*

Well i was worried for a minute that the mathews was out of the picture for my draw lengh but i guess its back in the picture, and it better not be any slower than 15 feet per second of the katera because at my draw of 26, that would be critical. I said id never buy a mathews again after I had the q2 but now I find myself seriously considering the dxt. If you had a 26 inch draw, which bow would you buy of the two?


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

naturesfly said:


> Well i was worried for a minute that the mathews was out of the picture for my draw lengh but i guess its back in the picture, and it better not be any slower than 15 feet per second of the katera because at my draw of 26, that would be critical. I said id never buy a mathews again after I had the q2 but now I find myself seriously considering the dxt. If you had a 26 inch draw, which bow would you buy of the two?


I would buy the Katera. I actually did buy the Katera XL this year. I did shoot the Mathews but ever since Hoyt came out with the Tec riser I have not found a bow that I shoot better. Mathews are great bows but see what you shoot better. Put some sights on them and do some group shooting at say 30 or 40 yards. You might be surprised.


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm Definatly not a mathews guy. Last year I shot the Vetrix. Before that a Parker, but I will have a DXT in my arsenal after shooting it. It is quiet, no hand shock, and it holds like a champ it'll drive tacks to be such a short ATA bow.


----------



## Big Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

I shot it last night and was not very impressed. It had some forward push. It was quiet but it did have some vibration. The draw was smooth I guess it was ok. I thought that speed wise it was good. I thought the bowtech commander and guardian shot 3 times better. JMO. I thought that the hoyt Katera XL shot better too. I just like the bigger bows I guess. The DLD was right on with what I like but still did not like it as well as the Bowtech Commander. Cant wait to shoot the Hoyt 737.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Jeff Cannon said:


> This is probably the dumbest thing I have read.
> 
> First of all the Switchback is not 320 IBO....
> 
> ...


Wow is that nasty and uncalled for!

In no way was I bashing the Mathews bow. In fact, I sell about 5 times more Mathews than I do Hoyts to people. I owned 6 Mathews bows before I ever shot a Hoyt. Jeff, if you reread what I wrote, I never compared my numbers to a Drenalin nor did I even mention a Drenalin....I compared it to a Switchback as you can read. My numbers are right on as far as the bows I have shot and Chrono'd...which were setup exactly the same. I have shot the DXT and it is an impressive bow for such a short ATA. 

Unfortunatly, I was trying to offer some information that someone may not have and if you did know me, you would know that I am one of the most unbiased people when it comes to archery. Each and to his/her own. I am sorry that you couldn't take my statement as they were written...factual and unbiased. Sometimes when people ask for the truth, they are only looking for their opinions to be confirmed and are not actually interestd in what the truth truly is.


Have a great day and good luck with your decisions everyone.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Jeff Cannon said:


> If I can't get a DXT to shoot within 20 fps of a Katera at the same DL and poundage I will buy you a new Katera and if it does you buy me a new DXT or Katera (my choice :tongue: ). Wanna make that bet? After all you can guarantee it so you have no worries....


If you are willing to travel, I am willing to wager! Have to have the same setup....draw length, arrows, chrono, etc. 

I have a new Katera on the way and I was thinking of buying an XL. But since you are buying, I will definitly get one now!:darkbeer: Bottoms-Up!


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Looking back at everything I want to retract everything on this thread I have said from the beginning. I told myself I would never get sucked into a pi$$ing match over a bow/manufacturer and I got sucked in like a doof!

I want to apologize to romeocadet08 for taking over his thread and making it something it is not. Archery is a great sport and arguing over something so meaningless is crazy. My intension was to offer some information that someone may be able to utilize based on my experience. Sometimes my experiences does not mirror anothers. Like 1/2 the information on here...take it for what it is. If my info is of no use to you than by all means ignore it. 

Romeocadet08, I hope you like your bow when you get it. I have shot it and it is an impressive bow to shoot. Good luck to all those who can't decide on which bow. Now a days, that is an extensive decision with more quality bows on the market than ever before. Choice isn't always a good thing.

*HAPPY* Holidays! 

Signing OFF....Permanently!


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

Crusher said:


> Wow is that nasty and uncalled for!
> 
> In no way was I bashing the Mathews bow. In fact, I sell about 5 times more Mathews than I do Hoyts to people. I owned 6 Mathews bows before I ever shot a Hoyt. Jeff, if you reread what I wrote, I never compared my numbers to a Drenalin nor did I even mention a Drenalin....I compared it to a Switchback as you can read. My numbers are right on as far as the bows I have shot and Chrono'd...which were setup exactly the same. I have shot the DXT and it is an impressive bow for such a short ATA.
> 
> ...


You sell Mathews and you don't even know what the IBO of a Switchback is?? 

I just wish you would get your #'s right before making a statement like that. I have personally seen a DXT do 324 fps at 30" 70# and by what your saying the Katera will do at least 344 fps but probably closer to 354 fps which I have also chronod and had a very hard time getting IBO out of it (330 fps). Let the guy go shoot them and make his own decision instead of making up false information to get him to buy a Hoyt....

By the way I am VERY unbaised about the 2 as well. I like the Drenalin and the Vulcan both so well I bought them both...


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Don't know about any of the other bows... But I tested a DXT for the shop and with a 29" draw 70 lbs and 350 grain arrow it did 314 fps... That was with a peep, nock and loop... and no magic tweaking... straight from the box..


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Crusher said:


> There will be more than a 10 fps difference between the Katera and the DXT! I can't speak from exact numbers, but *I can guarantee it will be at least 20 fps and most likely closer to 30 fps *difference. You CAN not compare RATED number and actual numbers. Generally, *Mathews bows will never get their IBO speeds* and Hoyts generally get over their IBO speeds. My Vulcan (rated at 325 fps @ 30") @ 28" was getting 317 fps. At 30" it would actually get over 330 fps. A Mathews Switchback rated at 320 fps was only getting 288 fps at exactly the same draw length 28". With a 30" draw that same SB would only get about 305-310 fps...about 25 fps difference at the same specs and same draw even though they were only RATED 5 fps different.




You shouldn't make guarantees when what you say it just out and out wrong.


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Nice little bow*

shot it and my only complaint is the draw. It begins easy and then loads up in the end with a "hump" to get over. Shot it side by side with my Elite E-500 and my elite drew way smoother and was about the same with vibration and shot noise. Elite for me.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Great bow... Short, light and no vibration... It's a real shooter


----------



## sierraghost (Aug 14, 2005)

*Aren't you just Mr. billy bad azz.*



Jeff Cannon said:


> If I can't get a DXT to shoot within 20 fps of a Katera at the same DL and poundage I will buy you a new Katera and if it does you buy me a new DXT or Katera (my choice :tongue: ). Wanna make that bet? After all you can guarantee it so you have no worries....


Easy Jeff, no one likes a showoff. lol.:darkbeer:


----------



## tndeerman (Jul 31, 2007)

shot the dxt last nite at 5:30 put my switchback up for sale yesterday... sold it on here 5 min. ago! can't wait to get the DXT. it was awesome! short, fast, forgiving.... i will wreak havoc on the tennessee whitetail population next fall:mg:!


----------



## HoytBoy3000 (Mar 7, 2003)

guess i got a hold of a couple bad ones cause the dxt's i have shot so far have all kicked out of my hand in hard ways if i wasn't hold on to it it would have been in the floor and also not so smooth on the draw compared to the ole switchback or the drenalin?? anybody else noticed the same thing?? 

now the drenalin ld is another story i'm kinda impressed with it.


----------



## forkhorn83 (Jan 21, 2007)

i shot the dxt and drenalin today. i was very impressed with both and you can't go wrong with either. i sold my hoyt vulcan to get a mathews this year and i think i'm going to be going with the dxt. the limbs are a little bit different then the drenalin and i think it's a tad bit smoother. just my $.02


----------



## mearsgang (Dec 15, 2007)

I shot it thursday and it is a shooter. I will be showing one after the ATA Show.


----------



## clicker (Mar 5, 2007)

I love mine. I got it yesterday tuned and sighted it in and went to the woods tonight and scored


----------



## SCOTTSBXT (May 23, 2007)

*Dxt*

The dxt has very little hand shock (notibly less than the drenalin). It balances well and groups excellent nice draw cycle, Great bow, The handel could be slimmed up a little. Overall better than the drenalin IMO.


----------



## pabuckkiller (Nov 14, 2004)

Smooth,fast,quiet, and no vibration at all! I was never a Mathews guy until now. I will have one. The guys that thought this bow had a hump in the draw cycle. Wow. I would like to know what all of you guys are shooting to think this bow wasn't smooth as glass. I was a little concerned that I wouldn't get a lot of speed at my 26.5" draw length, but at 72lbs I should do ok with a 360 grain maxima.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

My 2006 switchback XT was a dog. Way slower than its IBO rating. Nice shooting bow, but no way it would even get close to the speed they claimed. I drew the DXT the other night, but not sure what kind of speeds guys are getting out of it? Very nice, but I hate the severe string angle of the short ata bows even at my draw length of 28.75"



3B43 said:


> I do NOT own a Mathews bow, but I've chrnon'ed three of them: a SB, XT, and Drenalin and all of them were FAST! Extremely close to IBO, even though my main interest was the speed of heavy hunting arrows (425 to 525 grns). The speeds were obtained at my DL, 29", and I was VERY impressed w/all three of them. I've got ALL the #'s in my log book, along w/the #'s for my bows.
> 
> For the record, I own a Ross 334, Cardiac, and a Hoyt Ultra Elite and am planning on getting another target bow (Hoyt UE/Pro E/Ultratec/etc or a Mathews target something).


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Its a great short ATA bow

draw cycle,,,,smooth,very smooth.

Speed very close to IBO speed of 322

little to zero handshock.

shot great and held well

Its your normal, very well built, great shooting Mathews bow.


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

CHAMPION2 said:


> My 2006 switchback XT was a dog. Way slower than its IBO rating. Nice shooting bow, but no way it would even get close to the speed they claimed. I drew the DXT the other night, but not sure what kind of speeds guys are getting out of it? Very nice, but I hate the severe string angle of the short ata bows even at my draw length of 28.75"


I would be willing to bet it was a string and cable issue your cable probably needed twisted up the stock strings were no good on SB's mine was the same way if you would have gone aftermarket Id be willin to bet your SB would be fine


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*Switchback*

I had same problem w/ my SB. Slow as a dog. I got rid of it FAST.
A guy should not have to swap out strings to get performance out of a new bow if he spends $750! 
HOWEVER,
My huntin bud bought a new Matthews DXT and loves it. It actually meet the speed as posted/advertized. Teriffic bow


----------



## 08DXT (Jan 17, 2008)

*Dxt*

Shot this bow 2 weeks ago. Went home, sold my Bowtech and my Treelounge so that I could afford the DXT. 2 days later, its ordered in 29.5 and 70lbs and hopefully here the first week in Feb. Simply an awesome bow. More quiet than the original dren, faster, and equally as smooth. Perfect bow for my Double Bull and for in the tree. I will say that I'm used to short ATA bows though, I can see how some would find it strange to shoot.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

08DXT said:


> Shot this bow 2 weeks ago. Went home, sold my Bowtech and my Treelounge so that I could afford the DXT. 2 days later, its ordered in 29.5 and 70lbs and hopefully here the first week in Feb. Simply an awesome bow. More quiet than the original dren, faster, and equally as smooth. Perfect bow for my Double Bull and for in the tree. I will say that I'm used to short ATA bows though, I can see how some would find it strange to shoot.



 I thought you sold your tree stand?

BTW, Nice first post.. Some people would call you a Basher




:welcome: to AT!


----------



## 08DXT (Jan 17, 2008)

*basher*

What part of my post is bashing? The way I wrote it is the exact way it happened. I liked the bow so much I got rid of my Bowtech for $200.00 fully loaded and a 1 year old Treelounge for $200.00 just so it would sell quickly and I could get the DXT ordered. Think maybe your mistaking my post for my profile signature and anyone with a sense of humor will see that is just for fun.


----------



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

Crusher said:


> There will be more than a 10 fps difference between the Katera and the DXT! I can't speak from exact numbers, but I can guarantee it will be at least 20 fps and most likely closer to 30 fps difference. You CAN not compare RATED number and actual numbers. Generally, Mathews bows will never get their IBO speeds and Hoyts generally get over their IBO speeds. My Vulcan (rated at 325 fps @ 30") @ 28" was getting 317 fps. At 30" it would actually get over 330 fps. A Mathews Switchback rated at 320 fps was only getting 288 fps at exactly the same draw length 28". With a 30" draw that same SB would only get about 305-310 fps...about 25 fps difference at the same specs and same draw even though they were only RATED 5 fps different.


No way it will be 20 fps difference. And as for noise ..... shoot them side by side. The Katera (which I happen to like ..... alot) sounds like a .22 compared to tthe DXT. Just calling it like I hear it.


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

*pics of my dxt*








[/IMG









its a great bow guys


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

timboj said:


> No way it will be 20 fps difference. And as for noise ..... shoot them side by side. The Katera (which I happen to like ..... alot) sounds like a .22 compared to tthe DXT. Just calling it like I hear it.


Its ok, he is on crack. The DXT, like the Drenalin, eclipses its IBO rating, the Drenalin came in about 2fps faster, as does the DXT.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

08DXT said:


> What part of my post is bashing? The way I wrote it is the exact way it happened. I liked the bow so much I got rid of my Bowtech for $200.00 fully loaded and a 1 year old Treelounge for $200.00 just so it would sell quickly and I could get the DXT ordered. Think maybe your mistaking my post for my profile signature and anyone with a sense of humor will see that is just for fun.


Oh OK... You got me. 

You were so excited to get a new bow you decided to join AT and make only one post. :wink:


Good Luck!


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the report I just got a new job that pays well I may just have to go shoot the DXT seeing the pics its starting to grow on me.


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

*lets see some pics of the 08 dxt heres my pics*


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

hoyt42 you like that Mathews quiver? Does it come with the bow?


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

BowHunter6666 said:


> hoyt42 you like that Mathews quiver? Does it come with the bow?


i hade the dxt for about 2 weeks i just got the guiver 3 days ago


----------



## speed8dac (Jan 24, 2008)

*dxt*

i am a brand new to this site and to bowhunting. i have read alot of reviews on the dxt and thank all of you for your time on the reviews i have shot thed dxt and the switchback xt a couple of times most of what ive shop has been recurve. i will be buying the dxt on the 1st of feb hope to be good enuf for the winter of 08 thanks again.


----------



## String Twister (Dec 23, 2006)

I own one and it is smooth-those of you that say it has a hump have one that is'nt timed correct-mine came way under rotated-I have owned all major brands of bows and the only ones I have PERSONALLY owned that get there claimed speed is a bowtech-this however does not deter me from other brands. If I want a steady dead nut shooter I like a long ata Hoyt-If I want a speed machine that is a blast to shoot I will pick up my allegiance-if I want to shoot 70# instead of the #60 I normally pull I will do that with a mathews-lets face it they fell 10# lighter then they are and That is why I hunt with them-shoulder don't go pop when drawing on that deer. Lets face it guy's, 2 people can pick up the same bow at 2 shops across the country from each other and you very well may get differnt results-bow timming-chrono variance-scale difference when weighing arrows, or the shop telling you the arrow is heavier then it is to make the bow appear faster then it is-not saying this is a common practice but it can happen. Once agin those who say the bow had a hard lobe and was jumpy after the shot, take a look at the timing before disscrediting the bow.


----------



## String Twister (Dec 23, 2006)

sorry for the crappy pic-mine was bought for 2 reasons-tight spaces like stands with rails and blinds, and the abillity to pull more #age.


----------



## 3dvapor (Feb 5, 2007)

currently shooting 05 switchback. 29 inch draw, 70lbs at 390 grains only 288fpsec. how much faster can i expect the dxt to be? i would like to be in the high 290's or low 300's. also worried about the small quiver. it seems to have left to much arrow shaft unsupported for someone that hunts out west. failed to drill out second hole in riser for other quiver options. huge design flaw possibly?


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

3dvapor said:


> currently shooting 05 switchback. 29 inch draw, 70lbs at 390 grains only 288fpsec. how much faster can i expect the dxt to be?  i would like to be in the high 290's or low 300's. also worried about the small quiver. it seems to have left to much arrow shaft unsupported for someone that hunts out west. failed to drill out second hole in riser for other quiver options. huge design flaw possibly?


The DXT will put you the ball park you want to be in. 

Your arrows are safe, excellent quiver design.


----------



## String Twister (Dec 23, 2006)

I use bohning panther quiver anyways-call them-they do have the Lost Camo even though it isn't on the site.


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

3dvapor said:


> currently shooting 05 switchback. 29 inch draw, 70lbs at 390 grains only 288fpsec. how much faster can i expect the dxt to be? i would like to be in the high 290's or low 300's. also worried about the small quiver. it seems to have left to much arrow shaft unsupported for someone that hunts out west. failed to drill out second hole in riser for other quiver options. huge design flaw possibly?


im a 27' draw im getting 276fps with 365gr arrow ( gold tips )


----------



## DXTEXAN (Feb 1, 2008)

I Like My dxt. At 28.5 dl with easton 340's i dont know what kind of speed i should be getting could some one hep me out here...


----------



## Stickmaster (Feb 5, 2008)

*Eh...*

I have my switchback XT and i love it. i shot the DXT and yes it is lighter and just as smooth, its just as fast... But this is mathews were taling about. Granted the paralell limbs are hard to improve on, but if there gonna make all this hype, they can do more in the future.


----------



## wahlnuts (Dec 23, 2006)

I thought the DXT was OK. It is definitely light and has the great draw cycle that Mathews is known for, but it seemed to jump a little in my hand when I shot it. I also felt some vibration, but I am used to shooting with a string suppressor.


----------



## 3dvapor (Feb 5, 2007)

i agree with (stick master) mathews inc. with all there money and engineers all they can come up with for the last 4 years is a regurgated switchback with thinner limbs. i keep waiting for them to produce a bow that not only i have to have, but blows the competition away. maybe next year.


----------



## J MAC (Nov 12, 2007)

DXT29ATA said:


> im a 27' draw im getting 276fps with 365gr arrow ( gold tips )



Mine is 28.5 inch draw, 59.9lbs at 375 grains and shooting 272fps. 

Based on this article a 29" 70lbs shooting Maxima 350's should be around 299 fps.
http://mathewsinc.com/data/mathewsinc/file/245_43692_Bow Report - Mathews DXT_1.pdf


----------



## String Twister (Dec 23, 2006)

Mine went 276fps at 29" 70# 423g arrows-mines on ebay-I'm going with a X force ss.


----------



## Stopper (Jan 25, 2008)

*Dxt*

I could not wait until I could shoot the DXT. Well I had my chance today. The first thing I noticed was that I did not have enough room for my hand on the grip. The new design of the DXT has shortened the grip. It felt like I had my hand in my wifes glove. I really wanted a DXT bad. Started to just order one. GLAD I DIDN'T if I had I couldn't have shot it.


----------



## setooke (Feb 11, 2008)

*Speed?*

Recently joined this forum and see that the facination with speed follows no matter which forum you frequent.

Too many variables get over looked or conveniently left out when comparing speed amongst bows. Besides the obvious ones as rated by IBO, style of rest and how much stuff you have on your string make a huge difference. Several of these posts address inaccuracies in speed as compared to advertised but no one indicates d-loop, peep, string leaches, or other accessories added to the string that all have a cumulative effect in reducing speed.

In my experience and opinion, no animal has ever jumped a string as a result of a slow arrow. They jumped it because they heard the bow upon release. Get the optimum silence from your bow and regardless of speed, you'll increase the likelihood of spooking game.

Speaking of misses, faster/flatter trajectories do nothing more than assist with errors in estimating range and/or shooting the wrong pin (which I've done on numerous occasions). Can't say enough about practice, practice, practice and have confidence in your gear and yourself.

Just my two cents.

Great Forum, Glad I joined.


----------



## setooke (Feb 11, 2008)

*Speed? Follow UP*

OK, before the editors have fun with my post,

What the member meant to say was "increase the likelihood of NOT spooking game"...


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

String Twister said:


> Mine went 276fps at 29" 70# 423g arrows-mines on ebay-I'm going with a X force ss.


Why?

You just stated your cam was out of time, and now its like you're expecting more speed. Set the bow to specs, and you will get more. For your setup, you could expect somewhere in the low to mid 280fps range. Your arrow is 73grs over IBO...


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Shot it and very impressed with it. First Mathews bow I shot that felt good to me since the Q2xl. I give it :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up. Very quiedt bow, smooth and fast enough.


----------



## Stuka1166 (Oct 19, 2006)

Shot the DXT at a recent Turkey/Deer expo here in Michigan...I truly liked the bow...I also have a Drenalin which I like as well.

I have read some "controversy" over the speeds of the DXT vs. the Katera...Is there a solo-cam bow out there faster then a DXT or Drenalin ??

Not sure you can compare a dual cam bow to a solo where speed is concerned.

Thanks !!!


----------



## mathewskid1 (Feb 15, 2008)

i have had my dxt for 2 weeks now and absolutely love it. i feel i can shoot it better then my dreni and it feels better in my hand too. i have shot pse, hoyt, and merlin and from all those bows i like the mathews better. the dxt is the first bow i have broken the 300 fps mark. i would suggest going out and trying one out at your local mathews dealer.


----------



## darkstar (Jan 25, 2008)

Stuka1166 said:


> Shot the DXT at a recent Turkey/Deer expo here in Michigan...I truly liked the bow...I also have a Drenalin which I like as well.
> 
> I have read some "controversy" over the speeds of the DXT vs. the Katera...Is there a solo-cam bow out there faster then a DXT or Drenalin ??
> 
> ...


Yeap, the Diamond Marquis is faster than either and its rating is realistic, not like the Matthews, let the flames shoot forth:wink:


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

here you go guys i put new stuff on my babby


----------



## FLDXT (Feb 15, 2008)

*DXT for me*

I just got a DXT month and a half ago. Love it, first Mathews, never wanted to get sucked into the Mathews click. Well I finally shot one, I am hooked. Had to have the DXT. Mathews for me.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

*Dxt*

I really like my DXT. It's certainly a tad less forgiving than the Drenalin I had before it. But after getting some reall time on it and getting the stab right....it is just pure fun to shoot. Granted..crackers string, torqueless grip and axium stab later and I'm there. I'm shooting 297 with a 28 1/2 inch Maxima Hunter 350 and 100 grn tip. Pretty happy with those #'s. I want to go to 400's and I can easily shave another inch from the arrow. But I'm keeping it where it's at. 
Here's my pix.....


----------



## bowhunter1221 (Dec 9, 2007)

Just got mine friday! Got rid of the Truth 2 due to problems with the upper sts. Very happy with the dxt so far. My first mathews, and its a keeper! Shoots 292 fps at 28" and 70 lbs. w/ a peep and loop. Fast enough for me! Plus shot my first robin hood w/ it yesterday!


----------



## bowkillbill (Mar 6, 2008)

Got mine in jan, traded my switch for it. Love it


----------



## DXT08 (Mar 7, 2008)

Its a great bow for the ata length, And very light. Has a very smooth but constant draw. For hunting purposes this bow is hard to beat.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have owned Mathews in the past but got a bum deal a few years back for service and have not owned one since. 
Having said that, the DXT is one of the slickest bows I have seen come out in a while....
I have always liked short ATA bows and this one with the lost camo looks really sharp. I REALLY like the all black one I saw posted here on A/T recently...wow. :darkbeer:


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

*DXT Crono speed*

i just shot my new DXT through the crono 26.5" draw with 70lb peak wght
arrow is 322grain CHEETAH ................287 fps..........wow!!!

how about that you short draw shooters....


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

I bought a new Mathews DXT on 3/18/08, and finally had the opportunity to set it up last night. I was concerned about nock pinch with the short ATA, but had no problems at all. The bow setup and tuned great with a Trophy Taker rest. It took me less than 20 minutes to paper tune and walk back. 

It is not as fast as some other bows I own, but I find this bow to be extremely forgiving. For me, it shoots and feels more like a bow with a much longer ATA. I actually ruined 2 arrows while sighting this bow in last night, and I was not upset at all (been a while since I did that). 

As far as speed, I am getting 291 with a 406 grain GT at 69 pounds. I shoot a 29" draw with a loop, and the DXT draws a little short for me. This did not create any problems, as i would rather be a little short than too long. With the DXT, I think a 29.5" would fit me better. 

Anyway, at 76.36 pounds of kinetic energy, I'm quite certain it handle any situation I can come up with. Compared to my other speed bows, the 69 pounds feels more like drawing 62 pounds to me, and shooting 69 pounds from this bow is not hard on my shoulders at all. The overall draw cycle in very consistent and smooth from start to finish. 

I buy a lot of bows in my quest to find the perfect combination of speed, noise and overall shootability. IMO, Mathews gets high marks in all these categories with the DXT. I equipped this DXT with a Spot Hogg Right-On sight, G5 peep, Trophy Taker rest, 7" Doinker armored stabilizer and a Mathews T-5 quiver. This setup is extremely accurate, dead in hand, and very light weight. It is also by far the quietest bow I have ever owned with nothing on the string. I am quite certain that this will be my 2008 hunting rig, and I don't see how you can go wrong with this setup.


----------



## tcpete1968 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Dxt Rocks!*

Made a mistake today. I went into my local archery shop to tune up my LX, shot a DXT and was so impressed traded! Short, light and so quite. Southern Archery is the local shop and they installed dampeners between the limbs and riser and man it makes a difference in sound.

Shooting at there range it was quicker and smoother to shoot than anything I have tried. Once I had the bug to trade I shot a PSE and Hoyt and man they need to wake up.

I have shot longer bows for years, Golden Eagle, Oneida, High Country and Mathews. This short bow has no kick back or vibriation. Will be testing it out during Iowa turkey season.

Kill deer with a Mathews don't Hoyt them!


----------

